# New 29 Gallon Scape



## Evans11 (Aug 7, 2009)

Hi All,

Just thought I would share some photos of my 29 Gallon. I'm just at the "patience" stage waiting for the HC to spead out and fully carpet the substrate. Once it fully carpets I will add some more plants. Its better to wait before adding more plants so the HC doesn't float up to the surface. (from messing around with the substrate)

Its similar to my 15Gallon just a little larger but I plan on adding much more plants down the road.

Here is the link to the old thread for my 15Gallon:http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10786

29Gallon
Eco-Complete Substrate
Pressurized C02
96 W T5HO Lighting (4x24W)
Rena XP1 Filter


















I will trim the "Tree" once it all grows out.










I'll try to update this post often so you can see the progress.

Thanks for looking.

Brian


----------



## Evans11 (Aug 7, 2009)

Heres a picture of the same tank before the MAJOR revamp.

I was using only 48 Watts T5HO and DIY C02.

It was quite overgrown but I liked it! 










Brian


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

That's fantastic. I've never seen a bansai java moss tree but there it is. Your layout, is simple, elegant, and beautiful. It has really great flow. This is going to be an excellent tank. 

Two claws up


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

love the tank....so how did you grow your moss like that on the tree...love the look of it


----------



## NuclearTech (Mar 23, 2008)

Love the tree! The 'lawn' is going to be great! What inhabitants will be leasing from you?


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

OOo coool tank! love the carpeting


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

aln i think i work with ur gf


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

jimmyjam said:


> aln i think i work with ur gf


LMFAO yah you do  you should come join me in saltwater 

anyways sorry for just hijacking the thread  so brian, what are to planning to host in this tank? shrimps? breeder? schooling?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

thats like the perfect bit of wood for that java tree.. omg


----------



## Evans11 (Aug 7, 2009)

AquariAM said:


> Two claws up


Lol ..... Thank You.

I'm thinking of adding a school of small fish once its grown in. Neons or Rasboras. I'm also a fan of shrimp so Crystal Red Shrimps are a possibility.

For the "Tree" I used Taiwan moss and just tied it to a piece of branchy driftwood with sewing thread.

Thanks for all the comments. 

Brian


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

It looks really great!  

Creating a "tree" from driftwood and moss is an excellent idea. It's like a bonsai.


----------



## Evans11 (Aug 7, 2009)

Updated photo showing the HC grown in.










Brian


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Your tank is coming along very nice and love that tree. Thanks for the update


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

It's amazing. It looks brilliant.

I see that it was only 20 days between that first picture and this nice dense carper. This is a very good result, I think.

Could you, please, make more pictures with closer view on the carpet.


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

omg for 20 days that has growed in immensely


----------



## Evans11 (Aug 7, 2009)

Here are a few updated pics showing the Taiwan Moss growth.




























Will be moving the remaining fish and turning it into a CRS shrimp tank.

Brian


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

The tree is amazing!


----------

